# Computer Geeks: Getting screen captures off CD?



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

I've run into a problem that's stumped me, thought maybe one of you computer geeks might know the answer to my dilemna. I did a bunch of screen captures, then burned them to a CD so that I could later bring them to my computer. Not knowing it'd be a problem, I used the symbol ">" in the file names. Now, I can't copy the files off the CD to my computer because apparently its looking for a path because of the ">" symbol. I can't rename the files and get rid of the ">". Any suggestions what I need to do to get the files off the CD and onto my computer?


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

oohhh...This is a good one. I'm surprised that the operating system let you do this.

The ">" symbol is actually a redirect symbol. 

You don't see it used much anymore. In the good old DOS days you would use it to redirect the output to a different device or place. Back then (and still today) you could use the ">" to print a file by typing the command: copy filename > prn 

or send a directory listing to a text file like: dir > textfile.txt.

I'm thinking that you might be able to "double direct" the files at the command prompt.

eg: copy existingfile>name > differentdrive:\newfilename

Can you give a specific example of a couple of the file names that you have on the CD?


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 14, 2009)

Find someone that has a Macintosh, since that symbol is not one of the ones that causes an action to occur in the Mac OS. A Mac should be able to read the CD, since new Macs can read DOS and Windows volumes. There are certain things that can not be in a Macs file name, like the : character for example however.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb said:


> I'm thinking that you might be able to "double direct" the files at the command prompt.
> 
> eg: copy existingfile>name > differentdrive:\newfilename
> 
> Can you give a specific example of a couple of the file names that you have on the CD?


Diag>Measure.tif
Link>LinkFilter.tif

The CD is mapped to my E drive. I tried copying from the Command prompt, but it didn't seem to work. I'm new at this, so its most likely operator error.


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that you might be able to "double direct" the files at the command prompt.
> ...



Try this:

Open a command window: Click Start then Run. type CMD and then enter.

Type: E: and then enter

then, including the quotation marks, type copy "Diag>Measure.tif" c:\diag1.tif

see if that copies and renames the file to C:\


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb said:


> Try this:
> 
> Open a command window: Click Start then Run. type CMD and then enter.
> 
> ...


No luck. It gave me a "The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect, 0 file(s) copied" message


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Try this:
> ...



I tried to duplicate your situation on my end and play with it, but I can't - my os won't let me.

I'm stumped...one geek down, more to go. 

Sorry Bob.

One last thought:

Have you tried just opening the tif file with a graphics editor and then doing a "save as" to a different name, somewhere else?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb said:


> I tried to duplicate your situation on my end and play with it, but I can't - my os won't let me.
> 
> I'm stumped...one geek down, more to go.
> 
> Sorry Bob.


No, thank-you so much for taking the time to try and help me out. I appreciate it.


Seb said:


> One last thought:
> 
> Have you tried just opening the tif file with a graphics editor and then doing a "save as" to a different name, somewhere else?


Yeah, I tried that with several different graphic programs, but it wouldn't even let me open it due to the syntax error.

This is work related stuff. Luckily, the files are still on the system at another plant. I've asked somebody there to see if they could change the file names, then redownload them and send them to me. If worse comes to worse (and I really don't have the time) I could take a ride up there and do it myself. Or, if I can find somebody with a Mac at work (we're almost exclusively PC) I'll try what Roy (thanks, Roy) suggested...one way or the other.

Thanks again,


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

I think you are going to have the same problem if you go the Mac route.

Mac OS X has Linux / Unix underpinnings and they use the same symbol for the same thing.

But it's worth a try.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a dummy potential solution: can you open the CD image files in a program? If so, open them, and do a "Save as" to a new location, then copy them.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Here's a dummy potential solution: can you open the CD image files in a program? If so, open them, and do a "Save as" to a new location, then copy them.


Good idea, but none of the graphics programs I have will open the files - file name syntax error. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you attach them to an email? Email them to yourself, and then try and save the attachments with a Save As?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Can you attach them to an email? Email them to yourself, and then try and save the attachments with a Save As?


Yeah, I tried thatt too. It just gives me the file name, without attaching the file. With files that didn't have the ">", it worked fine.

Thanks,


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 14, 2009)

You could give it to your local Linux expert, and he might be able to get it off there, as Linux is way less picky about filenames; you can usually make it change the filename, and if you could not, you could _dd_ it to a new partition, corrupt or reformat the file system and then use a recovery program to get the files back. That way you are rid of the filenames, but save the files. However, I do not recommend any of these procedures to you; dd and creating/destroying partitions can do a lot of damage, and GNU/Linux may be the friendly gnu/penguin couple, you do need to know how they get things done.

Now for another possibility. You seem to be at least a little techknowledgeable, so you could try ripping the CD to a .iso image file with Nero or some other program and then open the .iso with WinRAR, WinZip or 7Zip; these might be able to export the files with new names for you. If Nero does not want to rip the CD, try forcing it by using raw ripping and/or disabling error correction, or play with some of the other options (forgot what they are - long time since I used Windows for anything substantial).

If this does not work, find a Linux geek - you should have one in your family or amongst your friends. If you enlist the help of one of those, though, don't forget to thank him from the bottom of your heart.

Edit:

I just checked, and on Linux I can just copy/rename/move a file with a '>'; Linux is a viable option then, I would say. Do you have two optical drives in your system? If you do, you can download Knoppix (KNOPPIX - Live Linux Filesystem On CD, click the download link, find a server close to you, click on their link, accept the license agreement and pick the most recent CD or DVD (whatever you wish - does not matter too much at this point; DVD has more stuff), make sure the filename of the file you download ends with .iso *alone* and has EN for English somewhere in it's filename (you do not want a German CD, do you?), then save the file to your PC), then follow the instructions for burning listed here: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Downloading_FAQ#Q:_I_have_downloaded_the_ISO_file._How_do_I_burn_the_ISO.3F_How_is_the_ISO_supposed_to_be_burned.3F Then, follow the booting instructions here (only the first paragraph and its links are important): Downloading FAQ - Knoppix Documentation Wiki, when you are fully booted up, you insert your CD in your second optical drive and a USB stick in one of your USB ports. Then use the file manager to copy the file to your USB stick and rename it. When that has been completed shut down everything, remove the Knoppix CD and reboot to Windows. You might need to change your BIOS settings again and put your HDD first.

Be warned, though this all is pretty simple, as you have not worked with Linux before it can take you a few hours to figure things out. On the other hand, it is a great opportunity to learn!

Be assured that you cannot damage your Windows installation with Knoppix unless you try to install it (which is _hard_). If you're unsure, though, feel free to remove your HDD.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2009)

Rocketeer said:


> You could give it to your local Linux expert, and he might be able to get it off there, as Linux is way less picky about filenames; you can usually make it change the filename, and if you could not, you could _dd_ it to a new partition, corrupt or reformat the file system and then use a recovery program to get the files back. That way you are rid of the filenames, but save the files. However, I do not recommend any of these procedures to you; dd and creating/destroying partitions can do a lot of damage, and GNU/Linux may be the friendly gnu/penguin couple, you do need to know how they get things done.
> 
> Now for another possibility. You seem to be at least a little techknowledgeable, so you could try ripping the CD to a .iso image file with Nero or some other program and then open the .iso with WinRAR, WinZip or 7Zip; these might be able to export the files with new names for you. If Nero does not want to rip the CD, try forcing it by using raw ripping and/or disabling error correction, or play with some of the other options (forgot what they are - long time since I used Windows for anything substantial).
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for your response. Its a little beyond me, so I gave the files to a coworker who's much more knowledgeable than I (which doesn't take much). He tried a few things here, without any luck. He said he has some programs at home (maybe some you described) that should be able to do the trick.

Anyway, thanks for your response.

(and yes, I did learn my lesson about thinking before naming files  )

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 04:49:36 EST-----

Well, I just got the files back from my coworker. He and an IT friend of his managed to rename the files and make a copy for me. He explained what they did, but I'm sure if I tried to explain it'd lose something in the translation. Something about having to work on a Linux system and something about changing root directory settings (beats me!). 

Thanks again for all your suggestions/help


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 14, 2009)

Seb said:


> I think you are going to have the same problem if you go the Mac route.
> 
> Mac OS X has Linux / Unix underpinnings and they use the same symbol for the same thing.
> 
> But it's worth a try.



Actually as of OS X version 10.5 the Mac OS is now more than just Unix underpinnings, it is now officially Certified Unix.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 15, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Well, I just got the files back from my coworker. He and an IT friend of his managed to rename the files and make a copy for me. He explained what they did, but I'm sure if I tried to explain it'd lose something in the translation. Something about having to work on a Linux system and something about changing root directory settings (beats me!).



I'd say he needed to get a Linux distro that does not belittle him, but then, Gentoo Linux might be a little over the top for some people out there. 

Seriously, he probably did a good job of it.


----------

